# Freeport Offshore Saturday 6-6-09



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

We put in at BB and busted the jetties at dark thirty to flaaattt seas. This trip I was Captaining Matt's "Nelson6500" World Cat that he graciously let me borrow. Now thats an awesome friend! Thanks Matt. I hailed Mahiseeker several times like we planned but guess Wade wasn't in the water yet. We had plans to meet at some rock piles 56 miles out. We ran the Cat at 38mph for the 56 mile ride to our hunting grounds. Arrived with several boats already pulling up fish. We made numerous drifts catching our Snapper, Kings, and a few big breakoffs. I had some really big pull offs with my knife jigs, anyone else have this problem? I am setting the hook like there was no tomorrow. Saw a boat with one motor out anchored on a spot with bent over rods on all our drifts by em. They even pulled up a 50lb Warsaw, what I was looking for. Had a nice Ling come unbuttoned by the boat and we also caught a nice slime Kang around 30lbs. We ran over towards Salvador's Ridge and came across a slightly formed weedline we set out a troll with nothing for 30 mins. We found a little matt and a little Dorado showed up and I hooked it on Bubbas reel. Prolly 10 to 15lber. It broke his cheap snap swivel on one of his jumpssad2sm.

Then we came across a old shrimpers net that was stuck on bottom but had all the floats ontop. This had Ling and tripletails on it. We caught 3 tripletails to 20in and I finally caught that Ling like after 30 mins of throwing everything at it. We made some more drops at Salv Ridge with and undersized Aj and snapper. We ran back to Tonys and made a few drops before heading on in. I had a big cut bait on and was dragging it to another spot when a 6ft Hammer nailed it. I won this battle in 20mins with that badarse Stella I bought and 4 .380 rounds. It did the job well. And it was caught on a MC Saltwater steel Snapper leader:cheers:.

We decided to head in and make a quick drop at Lee's Nook and we came across the Mother Weedmat! This thing was 6 to 8 acres at least. It had so much bait, hardtails, chicken dorado everywhere, birds were working all around this thing. We set up a troll around it with a Pink strecth 30, naked ballyhoo, and a Snapperslapper with nothing. But we were very limited with time we had to leave to make it in by dark. It was 7pm and we had 46 miles to go. We ran back in confused seas but wide open thanks to Matts World Cat:smile: at 8:30pm. 

Final tally 3 triple tail, 5 man limit snapper, 3 kings, 1 ling, and 3 chicken dolphin, and a 6ft Hammer. Thanks to Nelson6500 for letting me use his nice World Cat! We had a fine day on the water.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Diced up Ling in the bowl for Ling Ceviche


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

*Video's of the Hammer*

Part 1





Part2


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's 1 more of the final product of our efforts.


----------



## MauiBlake (Apr 27, 2008)

and the purpose of shooting and taking the hammerhead was?


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

are hammers good to eat? if not, nice fish


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

great pics. looks and sounds like a great time!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

oh no here it goes again!!! got my can of grizzly for this!!


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice job Joey, seas looked awesome. I couldn't get out all weekend and figured it'd be nice. Looked like a good trip!


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice pictures, seas look fantastic and even better fishing!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Good catch, nice hammer.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

WTG. Hot rod. Was that you who called me Friday??... I couldn't have fished anyways.


----------



## FINATICKJW (Jul 13, 2005)

*Hammer*

Why kill the hammer? There are much better eating fish, if it was for a mount, measure it and have a replica mount, no one does skin mounts any more!:headknock


----------



## ColeS (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm sorry, but I was wondering the same thing. Why kill the hammer?


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

*Way to go Hotrod!!*

Yall need to have a big fish fry now :biggrin:

Always enjoy reading your reports and sea'n the videos

* :cheers:Yall done good!! :cheers:

*Hog​*

*​


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice variety Joey. Good videos, thanks


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Hammer*

Beautiful fish, great fight. Sorry such a beautiful fish had to be killed.
Terry


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

WAY TO GO HOTROD!!! Nice Pics and report!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very Cool!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Good. One less shark on that rock.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

This is for all the tree huggers, like I really don't have to explain my legal catch of 1 shark over 56 inches. FYI, "I'll take 1 of these every trip if I please." The fish fry yesterday was off the hook. When prepared correctly it taste great. Thanks to all the non-tree huggers!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I didn't realize hammerhead were fit to eat. Meat looks okay in the pic. I just cannot get past the smell of those nasty things. Do you soak them to get the shark smell out of them? Either way, legal catch, good catch, way to go. Congrats on a good haul.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

James Howell said:


> Good. One less shark on that rock.


Nice trip, Joey. Looks like a great day on the water.

And I'm with James. :biggrin:

Brandon


----------



## sharkduck (Mar 31, 2009)

nice report, good looking hammer. Good job!!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Part2


BOOM!!!


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

MauiBlake said:


> and the purpose of shooting and taking the hammerhead was?











Junior Game Warden On Duty!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Good job Joey glad yall like the CAT, Nice mess of fish sure wished you got the warsaw too that way all these other JR game wardens can have more to cry about.

Matt


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Hotrod,
I didn't get to fish this weekend and I'm happy to read / see the great times that many of you had this weekend. You guys did well with catching, videoing and sharing your story and I appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## fishingreg (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice looking mess of fish. Yall are killing me with all the great fish pics when I was out of town.... Good Job.


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice catchs Joey & crew. We were right out there at Salvadore near that weed mat, I'm surprised we didn't see each other. That mat was where we picked up the Hoo. Then ran out another mile or so to a very active rock. Maybe we'll bboat next time. Good haul, & I guess the Junior game wardens are after you & I.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Great report and pics Joey. It was nice to meet you as well. It sure was a nice day on the water.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

MauiBlake said:


> and the purpose of shooting and taking the hammerhead was?


same reason a dog licks his weeeny, because he can!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

nelson6500 said:


> You asked this question on 4-30-08
> 
> MauiBlake
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

MauiBlake, why don't you post a few reports and then start talking *****. Right now you look like a complete idiot with the "how deep for grouper" post.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Oh yeah, BOOM!!!

Brandon


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

just because he has no fishing reports posted, does not mean he doesnt catch fish,think a little guys, and yes hotrod we still ride in daddys boat, but like i said before nice hammer.


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> MauiBlake, why don't you post a few reports and then start talking *****. Right now you look like a complete idiot with the "how deep for grouper" post.
> 
> ...


just asking why is the grouper post stupid, he was just asking for help and you call him stupid, i thought you could come to this site and ask for help and not get bashed a year later for something he posted.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

C Bishop your brother could learn a thing or two from his little brother, thanks


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

*i know*

brandon i know, i told him what this would start, guess that he just felt like he needed to state his opinion for the thread


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

Good Catch HotRod-

+1 for you and Brandon too- I agree with you and Brandon- dang nice haul


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> C Bishop your brother could learn a thing or two from his little brother, thanks


WELL THAT MAKES ME FEEL BETTER:biggrin:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*How can this be a poopy report???*





> *Final tally 3 triple tail, 5 man limit snapper, 3 kings, 1 ling, and 3 chicken dolphin, and a 6ft Hammer. *




Looks like a couple hundred pounds of fish to me....


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

Hotrod;2107173 said:


> YES WE DO SINCE HE PAYS FOR THE GAS AND THE BOAT:biggrin:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

C BISHOP said:


> YES WE DO SINCE HE PAYS FOR THE GAS AND THE BOAT:biggrin:


LMAO! Enough info, your gonna make your bro mad.:biggrin:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*popcorn sold out at the Cine....*

Excellent trip ! You all had your hands full. Seen Matt's twin Hull last month.. Smooth riding boat.. Even better Friend...


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Nothing screams class like a beer can in a severed hammerhead's head, jean shorts, mullets, a "bubba shoot that mother f'er" quote on video, etc. 

There's low class, there's no class and then there's Hot Rod's fishing reports.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good catch Joey, the reason I shoot my fish is so they don't beat the **** out of everyone on board when we pull them in!-Mike


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

hawgs said:


> Nothing screams class like a beer can in a severed hammerhead's head, jean shorts, mullets, a "bubba shoot that mother f'er" quote on video, etc.
> 
> There's low class, there's no class and then there's Hot Rod's fishing reports.


You forgot Priceless. I try to entertain everyone, I can't please everybody.:biggrin:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

hawgs said:


> Nothing screams class like a beer can in a severed hammerhead's head, jean shorts, mullets, a "bubba shoot that mother f'er" quote on video, etc.
> 
> There's low class, there's no class and then there's Hot Rod's fishing reports.


I'm gonna take that as a derogatory statment. Where's your classy report, what kinda offshore boat you run, you have friends that let you borrow their boats? Just another keyboard jockey. Here's your sign:an6:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

hawgs said:


> There's low class, there's no class and then there's Hot Rod's fishing reports.


LMAO. Sorry, Joey, that's pretty funny.

Hawgs is cool, he's just trolling you up, munchkin. :rotfl:

Now, how do I make that quote my new signature??? :biggrin:

B


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> I'm gonna take that as a derogatory statment. Where's your classy report, what kinda offshore boat you run, you have friends that let you borrow their boats? Just another keyboard jockey. Here's your sign:an6:


Come on now... you and I both know there was a little "low class" flare in that video. If you can't be honest with yourself... :biggrin:

I don't post reports because sharks might or might not have been harmed in the making of said report and I'll let you deal with all the shark-lovers.

I run a Fountain, btw.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

nice fishing report and catching report 

sometimes you gotta jump in to cool off "thanks"


----------



## going_east (Aug 11, 2005)

bro,next time you get a hammer, soak the meat in lime juice and greek seasoning, drain it then cook which ever way you want it with any seasoning of your choice, bam your gold, then offer some to the *#$%^@(@!*# on this board so they can shut the up


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> LMAO. Sorry, Joey, that's pretty funny.
> 
> Hawgs is cool, he's just trolling you up, munchkin. :rotfl:
> 
> ...


hahaha.....that cracked me up too. :rotfl:


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

C BISHOP said:


> YES WE DO SINCE HE PAYS FOR THE GAS AND THE BOAT:biggrin:


does he pay you to run your smart a*s mouth to you little punk? what are you braggin about with daddy running a 27 tender? get back to making your sack lunch ***** for class. i'd take hotrod on a team over you, your bro and daddy (team slap hands and butt pats) fishing anyday.


----------



## MauiBlake (Apr 27, 2008)

blue water breaux you can get off your knees now hotrod is finished with you. I try to poke a little fun and the thread starts on fire. the end.


----------



## MauiBlake (Apr 27, 2008)

by the way no one is bragging about a boat, "Young Gun".


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> does he pay you to run your smart a*s mouth to you little punk? what are you braggin about with daddy running a 27 tender? get back to making your sack lunch ***** for class. i'd take hotrod on a team over you, your bro and daddy (team slap hands and butt pats) fishing anyday.


 ooooooooooooooooooo...... tough guy


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

NICE MEAT HAUL! it is a shame that you cant post a fishing report without someone bashing you! some people just have to run there mouths to make them selfs feel better i guiess. but it looks like you had a good trip and did better than we did on friday. any trip you can bring back that much fish and do it safely makes it a great day on the water! see you out there!!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

MauiBlake said:


> blue water breaux you can get off your knees now hotrod is finished with you. I try to poke a little fun and the thread starts on fire. the end.


get off my knees? dont mistake me for your mom. hot rod isnt gay and I was never talking to you to begin with, mind your own business.your poking fun just turned serious, keep talking as youre already the laughing stock of the thread. im sure you and bishop both have sore knees and a great gag reflex?



MauiBlake said:


> by the way no one is bragging about a boat, "Young Gun".


good one, your originality is stifling.



C BISHOP said:


> ooooooooooooooooooo...... tough guy


you and mauiblake can both circle jerk on the bread, then share it, im sure you know what that means.


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Blue Water Breaux again.

LOL.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I guess I'll have to go kill a shark or something next time I make a report if I want a long thread...

Good catch guys. I don't like tree huggers either.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Let me just say before this thing gets locked, thanks for all the positive comments guys. I already knew posting this would cause this reaction. We need something to amuse us during the week. Yes with the shark prepared correctly and soaked and marinated it taste very good, no hint what so ever of shark meat. Some of you tree huggers try it sometime, it will fill your freezer. Thanks again to all. We will do it again soon enough.


----------



## MauiBlake (Apr 27, 2008)

your the dork who put Young Gun under your name or is that you spend 4+ hours a day on this. A mom joke is played out, signed middle school. Also you mention my "handle" in a post first lets not forget. So keep firing away on the internet your 1K plus posts are getting you somewhere in life. out


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Good Catch hotRod way to not waste the fish and actually properly harvest it and eat it. I have no problem with a man who catches a nice catch, stays legal, and does not waste the fish. Congrats


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

tough crowd, the natives are restless today.........i hear the signal drums....................


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

MauiBlake said:


> your the dork who put Young Gun under your name or is that you spend 4+ hours a day on this. A mom joke is played out, signed middle school. Also you mention my "handle" in a post first lets not forget. So keep firing away on the internet your 1K plus posts are getting you somewhere in life. out


*you're

The mom joke is played out, about like she is, apparently. Young Gun is none of your business or anything pertaining to knowledge you are privy to, and those who know me, know what it means. I'll keep firing away, now get back to your grammar book, makes you look ignorant, boy.


----------



## MauiBlake (Apr 27, 2008)

wow a boy comment, how many teeth do you have left calling people that. Very pathetic, I'll see you on the next thread.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

MauiBlake said:


> wow a boy comment, how many teeth do you have left calling people that. Very pathetic, I'll see you on the next thread.


Sweet, another great response! Still have all my teeth, were you wanting to make out with me or something? You talk a big game for being a douche bag duo with your bro. If thats the best you've got sweetheart, then I'm done here.
Have a gay dolphin :an6:

:ac550:
kisssm


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> get off my knees? dont mistake me for your mom. hot rod isnt gay and I was never talking to you to begin with, mind your own business.your poking fun just turned serious, keep talking as youre already the laughing stock of the thread. im sure you and bishop both have sore knees and a great gag reflex?












Don't mind me - please, continue...


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

*Enough!*

You youngsters need to cut it out already. All you're doing is making yourselves look ignorant. And no, I'm not 25, I'm 37 (my brother and I post under the same handle). 
Send each other PM's if you feel you're in love with each other and need some alone time.
OUT!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

texasfisherman said:


> You youngsters need to cut it out already. All you're doing is making yourselves look ignorant. And no, I'm not 25, I'm 37 (my brother and I post under the same handle).
> Send each other PM's if you feel you're in love with each other and need some alone time.
> OUT!


Sounds like you need a PM? Its all in good fun, dont be jealous. People who get enfuriated on this board need help. I said it was getting serious, but then again, only so much can be taken from posting on the net, hard to derive any sense of emotion with expression:slimer:


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

I *don't* think "sore knee" comments, "douche" comments, and gay slandering is _"all in good fun". _Grow up....quickly....or do us all a favor and find another forum to talk your **** on.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*nice haul hotrod*

you guys tickle me....

i have eaten a hammerhead before that my friend caught on a charter boat....it was harvested properly, then I soaked it in some milk to kill some of that gulf taste...

all i can say is i marinated it in some italian dressing after i let it soak overnight.. i mixed it in amongst some other fish i had so i could fool the pickiest eaters in the world that lived with me(ex-wife,lil-girls). well lets just say the joke was on me, i got *maybe* two pieces of the hammerhead, they ate it all up....

till this very day they refuse to believe they ate hammerhead even after i showed them the pictures...lol

Nice catch man.. and for the record i'm jealous of all you guys, whether its dad's contender or whatever, i'm landlocked so i'm living through you lucky a holes.lol Just jokin just jokin


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

texasfisherman said:


> I *don't* think "sore knee" comments, "douche" comments, and gay slandering is _"all in good fun". _Grow up....quickly....or do us all a favor and find another forum to talk your **** on.


well mr texasfisherman, like i said before its hard to note emotion or commentary based solely on reading words, maybe you didnt get that. Those who know me on this forum know I am joking and nothing more. Since you dont know, now you have some idea...and word to the wise, don't tell anyone to grow up...quickly...especially someone you dont know. I will say whatever the hell I want and don't need you attempting to be papa bear and police the forums, thats clearly what moderators are for. And get your own handle on the forum...sharing...much less with your brother?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Hotrod, nice catch.I did get my electronics done. I finished it all up before the Point Tourney. It wasn't to tuff, just time consuming. Here's a pic, the Garmin is the shizzle.


----------



## daviddrake2 (Aug 24, 2007)

Extremely nice hammerhead. I've run across a couple when out here and in Florida, but never had the cajones to try to tackle one that big. I prefer (or should I say my kids prefer) smaller blackfin that make nice grilling steaks, in their opinion. Either way, that is a monster and you should be proud!


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Those seas looked awesome compared to what I saw yesterday.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks again guys, lots of mixed emotions here on sharks, lol.
Hector your electronic setup looks sweet. Who did the install?


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Trip Report*

Joey,

Thanks for the outstanding report and photos. I am looking forward to sharing some recipes with you in the future, especially shark. If you can make jack crevalle taste good, you are in the wrong profession!!!

_For those people who criticized Hotrod, please start up another web site that caters to complainers and whiners. I don't appreciate negative comments to people who obey the law and take legal limits. Negative comments will only cause outstanding fisherman like Joey to stop posting valuable trip reports, which is one of the reasons I enjoy 2coolfishing. Mont specifically has stated "junior game warden" comments are not welcomed on this site. _

Mike


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

texasfisherman said:


> You youngsters need to cut it out already. All you're doing is making yourselves look ignorant. And no, I'm not 25, I'm 37 (my brother and I post under the same handle).
> Send each other PM's if you feel you're in love with each other and need some alone time.
> OUT!


Seriously dude, get your own user name. It isn't hard to do and doesn't cost you anything. Stop gravy training your brother's greenies and earn your own rep. Besides, sharing a username is sort of ghey. Not that there is anything wrong with that.:slimer:


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice haul. You did well, despite what the new kids on the block say.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Thanks again guys, lots of mixed emotions here on sharks, lol.
> Hector your electronic setup looks sweet. Who did the install?


I made the face plate and installed the electonics and switches.Had 2 buddies help with running the wires and lending there expertise too. Bill Platt finished up the job on my connections.


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

WTG! I still gotta ride in a Cat.

R


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Great report and pics. Thanks.


----------



## Ty 1 On (Mar 17, 2008)

Loved the video


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Nice job Joey. Great report and pics. I really hate that I couldnt go with y'all.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Calmday said:


> Nice job Joey. Great report and pics. I really hate that I couldnt go with y'all.


Hopefully there will plenty more opportunities this summer Al that we can hook up. Hows Krissy doing?


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*Nice!*

Nice job Hotrod next time I go out if I am so bless I will keep the hammerhead. The meat looks wonderful!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

YAWN!!!!!!! NICE TIBURON!!!!


----------

